# Fichier d'impression non accepté depuis Lion



## MickeyMac (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens de màj mon MacBook Pro depuis 10.6.8 vers Lion 10.7.0 ce matin.
Avant, je pouvais faire une impression réseau sans soucis.
Maintenant, je reçois le message "Fichier d'impression non accepté".
Ce message tourne en boucle mais aucune page ne s'imprime.
L'impression en local par USB fonctionne parfaitement.
J'ai essayé d'enlever et de remettre l'imprimante réseau, sans aucune amélioration.

Le setup: une imprimante HP PSC 2110 connectée en USB à une livebox2. 
Je définis une imprimante réseau IPP en choisissant le protocole Gutenberg 5.2.3 pour PSC 2110.

Encore une fois, tout ceci fonctionnait parfaitement avant l'upgrade vers Lion.
Cela me permettait de profiter d'une imprimante Wifi par le biais de la Livebox.

Merci d'avance pour toute aide,
MickeyMac

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h26 ----------

Un upgrade vers GutenPrint 5.2.7 n'a pas résolu le problème


----------



## Alexizzz (22 Juillet 2011)

J'ai le même problème :/ Sûrement un bug de Mac OS Lion qui sera corrigé dans une MAJ, je l'espère le plus rapidement possible.


----------



## TWUZ51 (25 Juillet 2011)

même soucis pour moi .
je me prenais la tête depuis plusieurs jours pour mettre mon imprimante en réseau pour la première fois depuis que je viens de passer en livebox 2.  L'imprimante réseau est bien reconnu mais lorsque je lançais l'impression d'une page de test 'ai le même message : "Fichier d'impression non accepté".
 j'attends comme vous une résolution ou une MAJ de lion.....


----------



## uboot731 (25 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour

Meme souci pour moi.  

Imprimante Samsung ML 1640.

Thierry


----------



## Romhein (26 Juillet 2011)

Je rencontre le même problème pour l'impression de mes documents adobe.
L'application plante et se ferme.
quelqu'un a t il une solution?

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (26 Juillet 2011)

Lion n'est pas fait pour imprimer des fichiers, c'est juste un OS pour les Geeks qui utilisent Facebook avec un trackpad. il faut réinstaller Snow Leopard pour avoir un système fiable qui puisse servir un minimum dans le domaine professionnel.


----------



## bompi (26 Juillet 2011)

On sent une pointe de désappointement...

De mon côté, j'ai installé Lion la semaine dernière sur mon portable et je travaille avec sans problème. Certes je n'imprime que sur mon imprimante virtuelle mais elle marche bien (CUPS ne me paraît pas avoir plus de souci que sur Snow Leopard).


----------



## PhilMacge (28 Juillet 2011)

Moi aussi, même souci avec une Brother HL 2030 connectée sur livebox 2. Par-contre, branchée en direct sur le mac, l'impression est opérationnelle. Donc, pas de problème de driver, à priori.

En attente d'une solution.



Deleted member 340362 a dit:


> Lion n'est pas fait pour imprimer des fichiers, c'est juste un OS pour les Geeks qui utilisent Facebook avec un trackpad. il faut réinstaller Snow Leopard pour avoir un système fiable qui puisse servir un minimum dans le domaine professionnel.



Remarque très constructive, d'une grande finesse, marque d'un esprit éclairé et ouvert Avec des contributeurs de votre trempe, on sent bien qu'on va aller de l'avant. Encore merci.


----------



## beata (29 Juillet 2011)

Même problème pour moi.
J'utilise Lion et je tente désespérément de connecter mon imprimante hp en réseau... sans succès...


----------



## tael (30 Juillet 2011)

Fichier dimpression non accepté. Et un de plus parmi vous .

Toujours pas de solutions ?????????


----------



## Folaye (2 Août 2011)

Moi de même!

 Depuis que je suis passer sur OS X Lion, plus moyen d'imprimer sur l'imprimante partagée sur un PC Windows. J'ai supprimé puis rajouté l'imprimante comme je l'avais fait précédemment (smb://adresse IP réseau/ adresse IP ordinateur/ nom de l'imprimante) et là ils me demandent: "Saisissez votre nom et votre mot de passe pour l'imprimante...". Mais j'ai jamais mis de mot de passe sur mon imprimante. Et quand je veux imprimer, il marque " Connection refused" et l'imprimante se met en pause.

 J'espère que ce problème sera vite résolu... 

Merci d'avance


----------



## weax (2 Août 2011)

Pareil avec une Epson Stylus DX4250 en Wifi.
En attendant que le bug soit réglé, je fais des économies de papier


----------



## Folaye (2 Août 2011)

J'ai enfin réussi à faire marcher mon imprimante... Cette fois ci, en allant dans l'onglet windows, le nom du réseau s'est affiché, le nom de l'ordinateur également et en double cliquant, le nom de l'imprimante est apparu. Puis j'ai sélectionné le driver de mon imprimante (Brother HL-2030) dans la liste qu'ils proposent et tout fonctionne. 

 Par contre sur un autre ordinateur où c'est windows 7 et pas XP... Là je rajoute l'imprimante Hp comme décrit précédemment mais au moment d'imprimer, ils me disent que je n'ai pas l'autorisation...

 A suivre...


----------



## Polarise (4 Août 2011)

Même problème avec Livebox 2 et Canon PIXMA IP 3000
J'ai eu la hot line AppleCare, ils semblent accepter la critique et demandent d'être patient
en attendant la prochaine maj. "Mais pourquoi vous vous précipitez! Laissez les autres se casser les dents et changer d'OS quand les bugs sont passés" m'a-t-il gentiment conseillé...


----------



## MickeyMac (18 Août 2011)

Mise à jour avec Lion 10.7.1 ce matin... toujours le même problème.
Je me demande combien de temps Apple va nous demander de patienter...


----------



## djvguenard (19 Août 2011)

Aprés des heures et des heures de recherches.... aucune solution existe apparament.

Mises à jour de Lion et Brother pour mon imprimante ont été installé hier et rien n'y fait. Quelle galere !! Resultat nous voici avec un Lion à 3 pattes !!!

D'apres Apple, le probleme ne vient pas de Lion, ni de l'imprimante mais plutot de la box. Le probleme se fait ressentir uniquememt pour les personnes ayant une LiveBox. 
Mensonge ou verité... En tout cas il y a effectivement pas mal de personne qui ont ces problemes avec la Livebox. 

Je vais tenter du coté de chez Orange. Mais je doute que leur compétence soit à cette hauteur....


----------



## adler974 (20 Août 2011)

Cela fait 3 semaines que je cherche désespérément la solution à cette fichue autorisation requise, c'est du délire !!! Qui pourrait nous renseigner ? Personne de chez Apple dans le coin par hasard ?
Mensonge g une 9box et sur SL c t nickel chrome. Lion a mis le souk c'est certain !!!

Snif


----------



## lolipale (21 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Avez-vous essayé un autre protocole type HPJetDirect ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h57 ----------

Probablement une autre solution consisterai à recréer l'imprimante via l'interface de CUPS :
Lancer Safari puis tapez dans la barre d'adresse localhost:631 ou 127.0.0.1:631
Allez ensuite dans admin pour recréer votre imprimante
Attention, le compte root vous sera demandé pour valider la création. Il est donc nécessaire de l'activer via l'utilitaire d'annuaire au préalable.


----------



## Polarise (21 Août 2011)

Ça a l'air simple pour toi mais pour nous c'est du chinois... (en anglais en plus)


----------



## lolipale (21 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Je peux essayer de vous guider via ce tuto :


Activez l'utilisateur root
Pour cela, Préférences Système, puis Comptes
Cliquez Options (en bas, à gauche). Cliquez Joindre
Cliquez Ouvrir Utilitaire d'annuaire
Cliquez sur le cadenas. Déverrouillez
Dans la barre de menu, choisissez activer l'utilisateur root.
Définissez un mot de passe pour cet utilisateur (ne pas l'oublier est très prudent).
Quitter l'utilitaire d'annuaire. Fermez les préférences système.
Lancez Safari
Tapez http://localhost:631
Cliquez "Adding Printers and Classes"
Cliquez "Add Printer" sous le menu Printers (en haut à gauche)
Vous verrez trois zones (les imprimantes installées, les imprimantes vues ou découvertes, les autres)
Dans la rubrique "Other Network Printers", cliquez Internet Printing Protocol (ipp) ou le protocole qui est recommandé pour votre imprimante
Cliquez sur le bouton "continue"
Dans le champ ipp, tapez ipp://adresse_ip_de_votre_imprimante/ipp
Cliquez sur le bouton "continue"
Donner un nom à votre imprimante (sans espace), une description et un emplacement
Cliquez "Share This Printer" si vous souhaitez partager cette imprimante sur votre réseau
Cliquez sur le bouton "continue"
Choisir le fabricant de l'imprimante ou mieux le ppd ( PostScript Printer Description) de votre imprimante (il est situé dans /Bibliothèque/Printers/PPDs/Contents/Resources/)
Cliquez Add Printer.
Réglez par défault les réglages de votre imprimante (taille du papier, résolution, etc.)
Cliquez Set Default Option.
C'est terminé. Votre imprimante est créée. Vous pouvez vérifier dans les Préférences système, Imprimante et fax
Vous pouvez l'utiliser normalement. Cela doit régler votre cas.
Merci de me donner un feedback
Cordialement


----------



## djebee (21 Août 2011)

Perso, avec la FB V6, j'ai connu les mêmes problèmes.
Pour m'en sortir, et imprimer en réseau via freebox, j'ai été obligé de créer un identifiant sous MdP.
Et surtout de redémarer Lion et la box à chaque modifs pour tout prendre en compte.
Ayant aussi un pc sur mon réseau, il faut désormais que je rentre l'Id et le MdP pour imprimer sous windows...
Pour ceux qui ont des problèmes via la FB V6, il n'ya que ça qui marche via workgroup/freebox.


----------



## beata (22 Août 2011)

Bonjour, 
je vais essayer votre protocole, mais je suis pas très douée et je voudrais d'abord savoir où trouve-t-on l'adresse IP de l'imprimante?

Merci


----------



## lolipale (22 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

En général, vous pouvez trouver l'adresse IP de votre imprimante en imprimant la page de configuration de celle-ci.
Les imprimantes HP (d'autres aussi) impriment cette page lorsque l'on maintient le bouton d'alimentation (pas l'interrupteur évidemment) appuyé quelques secondes.
L'adresse IP (quelle soit fixe ou donnée par le serveur DHCP) y est indiquée.
Cordialement


----------



## beata (24 Août 2011)

Bonjour, 

J'ai essayé mais j'ai le message d'erreur suivant : 

"LURI de limprimante est incorrecte ou nexiste plus."

Et je ne sais pas trop ce que cela signifie...


----------



## monsieurnormal (26 Août 2011)

lolipale a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je peux essayer de vous guider via ce tuto :
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,
Excellent tuto qui marche (qui imprime !)
J'ai merdouillé au moment de la création (j'aurais dû choisir dés le début mon imprimante qui était dans "*Discovered Network Printers*" et pas suivre bêtement "*other...*")

Mon problème était :
Canon iP4000R en wifi avec Lion via freebox V5
Rien dans les préférences système *Imprimantes et scanners* (sauf la version usb)
Je n'ai pas su en cliquant sur le (+) remplir correctement l'onglet IP ?
Etait-ce d'ailleurs possible ?

Quoiqu'il en soit milles merci, ça roule pour moi !
Faut que je note ce http://localhost:631

ps : je ne suis pas passé par _Comptes_ mais j'ai juste mis mon identifiant/pw d'admin


----------



## pierdu (27 Août 2011)

Je pense avoir résolu mon problème avec Lion et la Livebox.

J'ai téléchargé ce fichier "10.6.8_fix.dmg.zip" 
à l'adresse suivante :
http://electro-music.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=48419
J'ai réparé mes autorisations.
Ensuite, comme on fait d'habitude, j'ai réinstaller sans trop y croire mon imprimante en Protocole d'impression IPP - IPP - avec" l'adresse de la Livebox":631 - En la nommant "Printer_Device" (C'est comme ça que mon imprimante s'appelle dans la Livebox...Je ne sais pas si un autre nom change quelque-chose - Je n'ai pas vérifié)) et pour finir en choisissant son pilote. et ça marche !
Les explications sont à l'adresse + haut (c'est en anglais).

Voila si ça peut aider quelqu'un.


----------



## Berthold (30 Août 2011)

djvguenard a dit:


> D'apres Apple, le probleme ne vient pas de Lion, ni de l'imprimante mais plutot de la box. Le probleme se fait ressentir uniquememt pour les personnes ayant une LiveBox.
> Mensonge ou verité...


Hem&#8230; J'ai le problème avec une Brother HL2030 sur une LiveBox
_et aussi_
avec une Brother HL4150 réseau sur un serveur d'entreprise&#8230;

J'ai plutôt l'impression qu'Apple a loupé un truc pour l'impression en réseau.


----------



## Berthold (30 Août 2011)

pierdu a dit:


> Je pense avoir résolu mon problème avec Lion et la Livebox.
> 
> J'ai téléchargé ce fichier "10.6.8_fix.dmg.zip"
> []
> Voila si ça peut aider quelqu'un.



Impeccable, ma Brother HL 2030 a retrouvé la voie de l'impression via la LiveBox. 
[EDITH] et la Brother HL4150 itou. Je baigne dans le bonheur. :love: [/EDITH]


----------



## lwouis (14 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, la je suis scié CA MARCHE  et j'ai passé 1 heure avec les blaireaux de hotline de la FNAC ,pour m'entendre dire dire que c'était mon réseau

Encore merci


----------



## iMangouste (15 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
La solution proposée par Lolipale fonctionne pour moi. Merci !!!


----------



## sensitive31 (14 Octobre 2011)

Grand Merci à PIERDU qui m'a enfin permis d'imprimer sous "Lion" avec une livebox, alors que j'avais testé jusqu'à maintenant à peu près toutes les solutions trouvées sur lad forums... sans succès


----------



## Berthold (25 Octobre 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> Impeccable, ma Brother HL 2030 a retrouvé la voie de l'impression via la LiveBox.
> [EDITH] et la Brother HL4150 itou. Je baigne dans le bonheur. :love: [/EDITH]



À noter, il m'a fallu refaire la manip après la mise à jour système X.7.2.


----------



## Bulleso57 (5 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour Lolipale
merci pour ce tuto qui m'a permis de créer cette imprimante. Par contre lorsque j'essaye d'imprimer une page de test j'ai un message "imprimante occupée".

Ma configuration c'est : un NAS DLINk DNS 320 avec une imprimante Canon IP 3000 branchée sur le port USB du NAS.
J'ai un PC portable sous Windows Seven et cela marche bien

Si quelqu'un a une idée ? il est le bienvenue
Amicalement


----------



## HLFH (5 Février 2012)

J'ai résolu mon problème d'imprimante qui était connectée sur la Livebox 2 pour la partager en WiFi.

Elle ne voulait pas imprimer. C'est normal, ce n'est pas une imprimante générique Postscript et le driver officiel HP n'est optimisé que pour l'impression en liaison USB directe. La seule alternative possible est Gutenprint (gimp-print) qui gère plein de pilotes d'imprimantes de façon complète.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/gimp-print/

Ceci étant, il n'y a ensuite pas besoin de configurer dans CUPS directement mais simplement dans Imprimantes et scanners comme l'indique lui-même Orange ; mais comme adresse, il faudra bien utiliser 192.168.1.1:631. Par ailleurs, dans "Imprimer via", il faudra sélectionner le logiciel (ou plutôt) driver de l'imprimante, un fameux "CUPS+Gutenprint". Il n'est pas supporté directement, j'ai donc choisi le profil "HP PhotoSmart P1000 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.2.8-pre1" qui a l'air de marcher.

Réalisé sous un Macbook Air (>>>Lion 10.7.3)


----------



## cptbeaujol (12 Mai 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Impeccable, ma Brother HL 2030 a retrouvé la voie de l'impression via la LiveBox.
> [EDITH]&#8230; et la Brother HL4150 itou. Je baigne dans le bonheur. :love: [/EDITH]



Je confirme que ca fonctionne très bien avec ce petit bout de logiciel : 10.6.8 network printing fix.dmg

Toutefois, il faut le garder précieusement et le ré-installer lors des mises à jour d'Apple qui effacent l'installation!!!


----------



## Berthold (12 Mai 2012)

Tout à fait. Et ne pas oublier de réparer les autorisations immédiatement après l'avoir installé.


----------



## Gomax (30 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour

Ayant touché un nouveau MB air avec ML 10.8.4, l'impression via livebox ne fonctionne pas avec une Canon MG5150 alors qu'avec Macbook et SL tout va bien.
je confirme que l'utilisation la manip ci-dessus est toujours d'actualité et nécessaire.
merci à ceux qui l'ont trouvée !


----------



## Berthold (30 Octobre 2013)

Je confirme sur le MacBook air de mon fils, sous Mountain Lion. Même manip, même succès.


----------



## fuzzzzzbox (28 Janvier 2014)

Enorme MERCI pierdu, ça marche aussi pour moi avec une HP LaserJet 3015 sous Mountain Lion 10.8.5 et une Livebox Pro V3.


----------



## Berthold (23 Août 2014)

Nouveau MacBook Pro sous Mavericks X.9.4 : même problème, même solution !


----------



## chris 84 (23 Août 2014)

Ne sachant pas exactement ce que provoquerait l'installation de ce patch, j'ai cherché et posté une autre solution sur ce forum
http://communaute.orange.fr/t5/ma-c...mprimante-port-usb-Livebox/m-p/157151#U157151
dites moi ce que vous en pensez


----------

